# Diablo 3 - Kosten ?



## senarus (22. April 2012)

Hallo 

Ich find leider keine genauen Informationen zu den Diablo 3 Kosten. Ist der Kaufpreis des Spieles die einzigen Kosten die anfallen oder werden wie bei WoW monatliche Kosten anfallen. Wenn monatliche Kosten anfallen ist schon bekannt wie hoch diese sein werden?


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (22. April 2012)

Es hat keine Monatlichen Gebühren... soweit kommts noch ^^


----------



## Firun (22. April 2012)

Hathol1-2-3 hat es schon gesagt, der Kaufpreis sind die einzigen kosten.

Wenn man es jetzt genau nehmen will kann natürlich noch den Strompreis(kosten) und die monatlichen Internet-Telefon Gebühren mit einbeziehen ..


----------



## Zwizazadera (22. April 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen man verfällt im EchtGeld AH in einen Kaufrausch DIESE Kosten 
könnten Heftig werden 


Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (22. April 2012)

Oder man suchtet den 10 Euro + Items hinterher um sie reinzustellen ^^ könnte dich sozial Isololieren und Lebenszeit kosten


----------

